

At.js – A GitHub-like textarea autocomplete library - NARKOZ
http://ichord.github.io/At.js/

======
sleepyhead
There is also jquery-textcomplete: [https://github.com/yuku-t/jquery-
textcomplete](https://github.com/yuku-t/jquery-textcomplete)

------
snitko
A slightly offtopic question: can anybody point me to a js lib, which
converted tabs pressed when inside a textarea into spaces and indented the
text below accordingly?

~~~
jkimbo
[http://jakiestfu.github.io/Behave.js/](http://jakiestfu.github.io/Behave.js/)
is a bit more of a lightweight option than a full code editor.

~~~
jakebellacera
This is great, I've been looking for something like this. Thanks!

------
jbrooksuk
Very clean implementation. I have a feeling I'll be needing this soon.

------
Amethi
Seems broken, hitting enter a few time shows text outside of the box.

~~~
danneu
The textarea just needs the `overflow: scroll` or `overflow: auto` CSS
property.

~~~
ichord
wow. cool. I will fix it soon.

------
shark234
Looks really nice, just today I was working on a new input for our comments
and this seems to fit really well. Will give it a try!

------
zawaideh
Great job with this. We had created a similar plugin called bootstrap-
tagautocomplete: [https://github.com/Sandglaz/bootstrap-
tagautocomplete](https://github.com/Sandglaz/bootstrap-tagautocomplete)

------
patrickaljord
Awesome! I really needed something like that. The implementation looks great
too. Thanks! I started doing my own a while back but it only supported
@mentions.

~~~
pajju
Can you share the link for that? Thanks.

------
Fauntleroy
I've been looking for something like this to use in my webIRC application.
Can't wait to give this a try.

------
jpmatz
great job! following!

